# Talk about your hamster!



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Just general chat of hamsters. Pictures are awesome! 


Here's my hammie Honey 










He is a Syrian hamster. He has one red eye and one black eye. I got him shortly after my dwarf hamster George died. :<

Overall he's really sweet. 

Next month I will be getting a baby syrian hamster so I'm excited. :3


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

So cute! I don't have a hamster, but my fiance and I have 3 fancy mice xD


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a mouse too! He was actually my first pet. xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have one hamster now, and I had one in the past. 

My past hamster is Cookiedough, who is a long haired syrian hamster. 
He was amazing. He loved to just sit still on my lap, and fall asleep. He also loved apple. So you can imagine how happy he was when he was laying on my lap, apple in hand, getting a back scratch. Pure, cuddly hamster heaven. That is actually how he died, in his happiest place. 

RIP Cookiedough September '10 - July '12

My present hamster is Poppy, an albino russian dwarf hamster. She is in my avatar. Poppy is very different to Cookiedough, she is very energetic, and is perfectly happy just to sit and chew on her edible log all day with 1 interuption by me for a back scratch. She likes food, but wouldn't drop anything she was doing for a peice of carrot. 

First 2 pics are of Cookiedough, last three are of Poppy.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I have three hamsters. Holly the syrian and two roborovski dwarfs, Chibiusa and Kousagi. 

Here is a cute video of Holly and her treat stick. 

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s83/oceanblue28/?action=view&current=100_0532.mp4

and a funny picture of her:










And Chibiusa and Kousagi


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Hamster scare me D: I think they look cute sometimes, especially when they sleep. I work at petsmart and half been bitten several times *cry* I pick them up carefully and they nail my finger and it bleeds on and off for the rest of the day because it's deep. Once in the new arrivals room(where new animals are Qt to make sure they are completely healthy) I was giving a Syrian hamster a fresh water bottle and it jumped off the hut and latched onto the top of my hand, I jerked my hand back as a reaction and she held on hanging by my hand.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

I got a hamster as a kid (no pic sadly) for getting good grades in school. Her name was Oreo and she was a black bear. She was the sweetest hammy ever, and about a week after I brought her home she became really really fat...my Mom was thrilled :roll:

She had 13 babies! She was mad at me when I wouldn't put her in her ball because everything I read up on said don't mess with them, they will eat them. Finally after enduring many a hammy fit I caved and put her in her ball.

We had a cat that was not supposed to be in the house. He somehow got inside and found her in the ball. He got it open and I immediately chased him down, he only had her by her scruff. He moved when I grabbed him, and somehow it broke her poor neck. I was a mess I felt so terrible and then I realized I had 12 pink less than a week old baby hamsters left with no mother. (Either she ate one or I had miscounted prior).

I ran around town trying to find a syringe and kitten milk, FINALLY a pharmacist gave me a few after we told him what happened. The smallest one wouldn't eat and was so depressed without his mommy, that he passed away the next day. But I raised ALL 11 to full adulthood. I kept two, and gave one to my cousin, and the rest I traded to one happy pet store owner (the ones I gave him looked like normal teddy bear hamsters) they were his favorite breed and I don't think he sold a single one lol. He kept throwing stuff at me for my other pets- way more than hamsters are worth...on top of paying me for them lol.

I kept Kody (short for Kodiak- he was white with grey, and brownish spots) he had his mothers calm and friendly temperament and good grief he was huge, he would clean up after all his siblings when it came to food. His sister I kept, she was peach and white- Grizzlie, but she was mean and died after a week when I bred her with a different black bear, Teddy the Hampire aka Hampire (I had a bear theme---he was a poor hairless one, for some reason he got alopecia (sp) and nothing we gave him helped). I still don't know how I convinced my Mom to let me try to breed hammys lol.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Hamster scare me D: I think they look cute sometimes, especially when they sleep. I work at petsmart and half been bitten several times *cry* I pick them up carefully and they nail my finger and it bleeds on and off for the rest of the day because it's deep. Once in the new arrivals room(where new animals are Qt to make sure they are completely healthy) I was giving a Syrian hamster a fresh water bottle and it jumped off the hut and latched onto the top of my hand, I jerked my hand back as a reaction and she held on hanging by my hand.


 The beauty of un-tamed hamsters. rofl



speeddemonbk said:


> I got a hamster as a kid (no pic sadly) for getting good grades in school. Her name was Oreo and she was a black bear. She was the sweetest hammy ever, and about a week after I brought her home she became really really fat...my Mom was thrilled :roll:
> 
> She had 13 babies! She was mad at me when I wouldn't put her in her ball because everything I read up on said don't mess with them, they will eat them. Finally after enduring many a hammy fit I caved and put her in her ball.
> 
> ...


 Wow!!


----------

